# Good shop apron, leather?



## diito (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good shop apron base on my requirements below?

I have a Rockler denim apron now with the cross straps. It's comfortable but my main issue with it is that dust and little wood particles, particularly the ones you get blasted with working at the table saw, like to stick and embed themselves in the fabric. Washing it fixes it but leaves half it behind in the machine and is not very convenient. I suspect this will be an issue with any fabric apron. It also has open pockets at the bottom that also like to fill with dust. I'm thinking a leather apron would not have these issues and offer a little better protection. I've not been able to find any I like however. I'm not a turner, I want cross straps, I want pockets with flaps, and a couple places for mechanical pencils.


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

Lie-Nielsen shop apron is the closest that I've seen to your requirements. Check in the gifts section.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have not noticed my apron being particularly sticky, but I may not be as atuned to that as you are. This may not meet your requirements, but I like it a lot.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one from moonshine leather and it's great:

https://www.moonshineleather.com/leathershopaprons.cfm

They have a good range of styles too.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

If you're willing to spend the money and like supporting other artisans, Cyclona Designs at Etsy has some nice options. She can get you anything you want. I purchased one a few years ago and can attest to the quality. Be aware however, that it is heavy and warm and I only wear it during the winter when the extra warmth is appreciated.

Woodworker's Leather Apron

I don't have that version. Mine is simpler but the seller added a Sharpie/pencil pocket at my request and sized the apron to my height and weight without adding any charges. It's linked below.

Another Leather Apron










That's my actual apron but it's not me wearing it and he's quite a bit heavier than I am so that's why it's a tight fit.

The sword is fake in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have had the leather shop apron from Rockler for 5 or 6 years now … been very happy with it:
http://www.rockler.com/long-leather-shop-apron


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

HF has a split leather welding apron for $10.99.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know where you live, but imagine wearing 15 extra layers of skin in 90 degree weather. Leather aprons are great in slaughter houses mainly because after you take a shower, someone might get close enough to give you a kiss. I suggest cotton uniform if you have to have one. Leather being an animal skin, attracts all kinds of critters wanting to house inside of it or prey on the bugs that want to.


----------

